# Icons Stopped Displaying. Just Internet Explorer Icons Display. Please Help!



## NoteTech (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello :wave:

I have a doule drive system. C: and D: drivers.

The problem is that on my desktop display, favorites Folder and Favicons Folders, the Icon relavent to the site no longer appears. They have all been replaced by the Internet Explorer Icon instead (Internet Explorer 6). This had happened quite some time back before. At that time it was suggested to ad a file called Favicons and store those incons in them. That worked fine for the last year or so. :smile:

I had recently downloaded a robotform program. It seemed not to long after that this problem started, so I removed it and did a sysetem restore to three weeks prior. This has not helped. I then downloaded an update to my NIVIDIA nforce 3 250 series Utilites video card. That didn't help. :4-dontkno

On my (C) disc, properties, disc cleanup area, Office setup files, it used to store files there that where relevent to the icons appearing. It used to store a certian amount of files and all was well. It now will only hold some of those files for a short time, icons begin to appear and hold, then it clears by it self and the icons disappear again. :sigh:

I hope this is enough information to solve the problem. I hugely appreciate your assistance. This problem is greatly frustrating. :upset:

Looking foward to hearing from you. :wave:

_*Nicholas*_


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

you may want to move this to windows xp support (or what ever version you have) that way you are more likely someone who knows a lot about this stuff can help.


----------

